# End mill sharpener



## th62 (Sep 6, 2014)

Here's an idea I gleaned from another M/W forum.  I use an electric grinder whereas the fellow who came up with idea used an air grinder (too noisy for me).   Great for sharpening damaged or dull end mills, although I can see no reason why you couldn't use it for drill bits, slit saws, etc.   Of course you'd have to protect the bed from the very fine grindings.   Works a treat!


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 6, 2014)

That little doo dad looks like it could be made adjustable in more than one plane and be very usefull as a sharpening system for just about anything.  I think it is pretty slick!!!

Non


----------



## Rick Leslie (Sep 6, 2014)

A lot has been said on the plus and minus of 'dremel' grinding. The positives are usually convenience and ease of making the fixtures. Negatives seem to center on vibration and lack of rigidity. I suppose the results would depend upon the individual need. Looks like they work OK for tool sharpening though. I like the fixture pictured here. Have you tried it out? How do you index the chuck for each cut? I would like to see some more of this one.


----------



## Andre (Sep 6, 2014)

How do you sharpen the flutes? Or is it just for the ends?


----------



## th62 (Sep 6, 2014)

Only for sharpening the end.   I only have a few end mills I use on the lathe, all of which I've sharpened using this grinder (Ozito).   No vibration to speak of.   It is Underpowered as you can imagine from a unit this size, but providing you're not to enthusiastic, it doesn't bog down too much.

For indexing I use an eye, sometimes two:watching: In the future though I intend on attaching a saw blade to the other end of the spindle, I've seen that done elsewhere - pretty simple mod. 

Something I hadn't thought of though is sharpening taps - might give that a go this afternoon, time permitting.


----------



## Chucketn (Sep 7, 2014)

th62 said:


> Only for sharpening the end.   I only have a few end mills I use on the lathe, all of which I've sharpened using this grinder (Ozito).   No vibration to speak of.   It is Underpowered as you can imagine from a unit this size, but providing you're not to enthusiastic, it doesn't bog down too much.
> 
> For indexing I use an eye, sometimes two:watching: In the future though I intend on attaching a saw blade to the other end of the spindle, I've seen that done elsewhere - pretty simple mod.
> 
> Something I hadn't thought of though is sharpening taps - might give that a go this afternoon, time permitting.



More details please! How do you tighten the clamp on the grinder body? More pictures please! Nice work!
I made a tool post holder for my dremel that is just a washer soldered to a piece of keystock that clamps in a tool holder. The washer fits under the plastic nut that screws off the dremel to attach accessories. I have an ac powered Sears /Dremel clone that was sold as a chain saw sharpener years ago that gave me the idea. Just not to rigid.

Chuck


----------



## Don B (Sep 7, 2014)

For indexing if you used a piece of material that would go across the flats of the bedways with a plate that locks it in place, like a steady rests would use, a piece of 1/8 piano wire/spring steel up through the plate to act as a finger to position the flute, after the first flute is set there would be enough spring in the wire to pull it back a bit and index the next tooth:thinking:
It's simple and the end mill can do it's own indexing

Nice work on the grinder mount...!)

Edit: You may be doing this already but if you use your compound slide for the sharpening (set at 2 or 3 degrees) then it will produce the dish angle, I think that's what its called.


----------



## iron man (Sep 7, 2014)

I did the samething on my atlas lathe about a year ago I used the dividing head that is on the bull gear and I sharpened a dove tail cutter if you take it slow and very lite cuts it works OK. Ray


----------



## th62 (Sep 7, 2014)

You'll notice a slot on the bottom section of the grinder clamp.   There's a 6mm allen head that goes through one side the other side is tapped.   Once the grinder is in place, just do up the screw.  
The holder has a vertical adjustment, just tap the jig up or down to where you want it.   Yesterday I tried sharpening a tap, it worked well, but I think a better vertical adjustment is needed, time for the thinking cap. 

Don B, I understood the plate on the bed with the wire running through it but where does the other end sit and how does it locate on the flutes?


----------



## Don B (Sep 8, 2014)

th62 said:


> Don B, I understood the plate on the bed with the wire running through it but where does the other end sit and how does it locate on the flutes?



More or less like this is what I meant, it's simple and regardless of the the number of flutes the end mill has, it can do its own indexing, just a thought:thinking:


----------



## Kernbigo (Sep 8, 2014)

how do you grind the secondary angle?


----------



## th62 (Sep 8, 2014)

Drop the grinder a little.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Sep 10, 2014)

I tried to edit a drawing to post but for some reason I can't seem to post it and I can't delete the post. Maybe I'll figure it out later...


----------

